# How can I pack my life into one suitcase?? Arrggh!!!



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

I'm moving to Dubai in about 5 weeks and wondering how I am going to pack my life into a suitcase??! I guess at first I will just need my clothes, toiletries etc so it's probably not worth shipping anything but hoped someone may have some advice on how to avoid paying huge excess baggage fees?!! I will be flying with Emirates..how strict are they on baggage?? Also, is there any paperwork I NEED to bring?..birth certificate, bank statements etc?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Hiya Pickle1973,

Emirates have an allowance of 30Kg... any single bag more than that is likely to be rejected by UK baggage handlers anyhow.

Don't pack warm clothes - you'll only need them to fly back to the UK.
Don't pack regular shopping items - almost everything is available here from local supermarkets.

Get your educational certificates certified in the UK before coming (much easier that way).
Bring your marriage certificate if you're married (and get it translated/certified here).

I've never needed my Birth Certificate here (until I got married in the local church) and UK bank statements have never been required either.

Easy peasy. Cheers, GD


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you've got excess luggage, I'd recommend going with BA, they charge a flat £35 + vat for each extra case which was a life saver when I flew over with 2 extra cases. KLM charged me £1200 for the same amount a month earlier which stung a wee bit.

Only things you should need are your UK driving license and qualification certificates if they're required for whatever work you're doing. I went to the trouble of getting my qualifications legalised and attested, no-one's bothered asking to see them though.


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

GlabrousD said:


> Hiya Pickle1973,
> 
> Emirates have an allowance of 30Kg... any single bag more than that is likely to be rejected by UK baggage handlers anyhow.
> 
> ...


Thanks GD! So I guess, I just have to learn how to pack light! at least I don't need hoardings of paperwork...more space for shoes!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I second the above, if you need to bring more and you're already booked, then send it as cargo, so much cheaper.

Also when packing i follow the old adage "If in doubt, chuck it out"!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

If flying Emirates, you can either buy a second seat, or much cheaper option, send Emirates cargo which I did as somehow had 2 huge suitaces with nothing in them and both were over the 30kgs!!!

Collecting from Customs though is a ballache


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> If you've got excess luggage, I'd recommend going with BA, they charge a flat £35 + vat for each extra case which was a life saver when I flew over with 2 extra cases. KLM charged me £1200 for the same amount a month earlier which stung a wee bit.
> 
> Only things you should need are your UK driving license and qualification certificates if they're required for whatever work you're doing. I went to the trouble of getting my qualifications legalised and attested, no-one's bothered asking to see them though.


Thanks for the advice Gavtek. Unfortunately I have to fly Emirates due to the company I'm joining having a deal with them. I'll check out if they have a flat fee for an extra bag too, hope so!


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I second the above, if you need to bring more and you're already booked, then send it as cargo, so much cheaper.
> 
> Also when packing i follow the old adage "If in doubt, chuck it out"!


Cheers Andy! I'm not very good at throwing things out tho!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

10% is all the allowance you will get...carry more stuff in your hands...I was able to get across almost double to what I was allowed this way...regreted this move at every step I had to take on my long walk to immigration at the Dubai airport but atleast I got my stuff over...my life packed in a suitcase and two handbags... 

Prioritize stuff...what you need to take now, and what maybe in your next trip (you will be going home for vacations eventually), heavy stuff should be avoided at all costs...and do not hang on to the nostalgic stuff (my major fights with my wife were on this)... make small packets and leave them with someone who you know will be traveling over to dubai in the coming months...

Bring your papers...specifically degrees and have them attested beforehand. 

The documents most commonly needed are:
a. Educational testimonials (degrees)
b. Marriage Cert (if sponsoring spouse/partner)
c. children's birth certificates (if sponsoring children)
d. Children's educational certificates (for children schooling) including Grade certificate, leaving/clearance certificate.

All docs have to be attested. These are the documents that I had required. British expat members can maybe guide you better on which specific docs you might need.


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

SBP said:


> If flying Emirates, you can either buy a second seat, or much cheaper option, send Emirates cargo which I did as somehow had 2 huge suitaces with nothing in them and both were over the 30kgs!!!
> 
> Collecting from Customs though is a ballache


Emirates Cargo? Ahhh! Never thought of that! Does it go on the same aircraft or does it take longer? I'm gong to call them now! Thanks for the advice SBP!


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

oh! said:


> 10% is all the allowance you will get...carry more stuff in your hands...I was able to get across almost double to what I was allowed this way...regreted this move at every step I had to take on my long walk to immigration at the Dubai airport but atleast I got my stuff over...my life packed in a suitcase and two handbags...
> 
> Prioritize stuff...what you need to take now, and what maybe in your next trip (you will be going home for vacations eventually), heavy stuff should be avoided at all costs...and do not hang on to the nostalgic stuff (my major fights with my wife were on this)... make small packets and leave them with someone who you know will be traveling over to dubai in the coming months...
> 
> ...


Thanks Oh! Good idea to get a BIG bag for cabin luggage and stuff everything in there!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

pickle1973 said:


> Thanks Oh! Good idea to get a BIG bag for cabin luggage and stuff everything in there!


and get one of those big laptop bags too...a lot of airlines do not consider laptops as part of hand carry allowance...so a lot can be filled in that laptop bag as well besides your regular cabin baggage


----------



## samj0927 (Sep 18, 2009)

I flew out with Emirates 2 days ago. We had 30kgs in our suitcases. They weighed our hand luggage but the check in guy was great. I had 12.5kgs instead of 7kgs and he didnt charge me. They charge £25 per kilo of excess baggage, so it will get pricey quickly if you are over! Good luck.


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

samj0927 said:


> I flew out with Emirates 2 days ago. We had 30kgs in our suitcases. They weighed our hand luggage but the check in guy was great. I had 12.5kgs instead of 7kgs and he didnt charge me. They charge £25 per kilo of excess baggage, so it will get pricey quickly if you are over! Good luck.


Hi Samj. Did you have exactly 30kg's in your suitcase? Wondered if I could away with an extra couple FOC? I guess it depends on who you get on check in?! Think I'm going to have to try and get alot in my hand luggage!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Won't your employer cover the cost of an extra case anyway? If they want you to relocate to Dubai, they can't expect you to reduce your life to 30kg.


----------



## samj0927 (Sep 18, 2009)

pickle1973 said:


> Hi Samj. Did you have exactly 30kg's in your suitcase? Wondered if I could away with an extra couple FOC? I guess it depends on who you get on check in?! Think I'm going to have to try and get alot in my hand luggage!


I had 29.9 kgs in suitcase. It was a real juggling act. We had 8 checked in bags between us (me hubby and baby). We put extra stuff in golf clubs (which they carry free), every bag has the maximum weight in it. It will help that you have a one way ticket! We had 11 kgs extra of hand luggage that they didnt charge for.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I have travelled with Emirates a few times with carry-on size suitcase (stuffed full and weighing over 10kgs) plus large carry-on handbag also crammed to bursting, which they have never asked to weigh. They also let me check a case weighing 27kgs before the allowance went up (it used to be 25kgs). Adding all of that together should give you enough space - but I guess it will depend on who you get at check-in..... 

I am terrible at packing light too - good luck


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Industry hat on.

More than 32Kgs at LHR - baggage handler will not even look at it let alone pick it up.

Although BA has a flat rate for extra baggage their initial limit is 23kgs per bag - anything else is excess and so if you only have another 7 KGS stick with the EK 30 Kg limit.

Stuffing excess stuff into your cabin baggage is being cracked down on and, after plenty of personal experiences, is damn dangerous. A 12.5KG weight falling out the overhead bin is not desirable, plus ridiculous amounts of hand baggage are a pain in the arse for everyone onboard as the other customers have to work around the kitchen sink you've bought on and wait for you to try and get it in.

Right Industry hat off and rant over.

Send anything over the baggage allowance as Cargo, it is generally cheaper, is handled better if you have anything fragile and it is quite quick. Plus you should be able to negotiate your employers paying towards this i think.

Welcomes! 

SandyP (spent a couple of years as Cabin Crew before having to work for a living)


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Cargo is definitely the way to go. Taking extra luggage is a risk, especially hand luggage and in my personal experience very much depends on how nice the check in attendant is.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> Cargo is definitely the way to go. Taking extra luggage is a risk, especially hand luggage and in my personal experience very much depends on how nice the check in attendant is.


Or how nice you are to the check in attendant 

If you know you're going to be slightly over, a warm smile and an enquiry as to how they are goes a long way when they've been dealing with the grumpy people that inhabit airports all day.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Or how nice you are to the check in attendant
> 
> If you know you're going to be slightly over, a warm smile and an enquiry as to how they are goes a long way when they've been dealing with the grumpy people that inhabit airports all day.


I'd love to see you try that with Qatar Airlines or anywhere in the south of Europe... and then we will discuss again!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

pickle1973 said:


> Emirates Cargo? Ahhh! Never thought of that! Does it go on the same aircraft or does it take longer? I'm gong to call them now! Thanks for the advice SBP!


It might do depending on where you fly from. Mine didn't but planned it so it was here when I arrived, it got earlier flight in the day. Was about £150 for 30kgs suitcase, they collect it from you all you have to do is fill in a form.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I say just pack your essentials and by the rest here.
It's easier than 1,2,3.
That way you stil got everthing at home, when you go home for visits.
I dont take luggage with me when I go back and forth.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

pickle1973 said:


> more space for shoes!


Errm...we do have shoe shops here you know? 

Only kidding... however you'll find more than enough malls to replace any footware you may have to leave behind. Just don't become a mall bunny spending all your spare time there. Dubai has so much more to offer.

Safe travels. Cheers, GD.


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi

Interesting information.

I will be flying second week in June. I have some books I want to bring ( Finance/banking books) maybe around 25/30 books. Will fit in a small/medium enogh box but will be heavy.

I was thinking of sending it over by some sort of courier to my new job PO box by boat etc, whatever is good price and reliable, Its ok if it takes even a month to arrive as I have some time.

Can anyone recommend the best way to do this from Dublin?, DHL? or are there better ways

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The courier services would be very expensive. You need to find a company that ships smaller packages as freight. This is also a cheaper option that paying for excess baggage, but you may have to wait a few weeks before it arrives.

From the UK I suggest a company www.all-freight.co.uk who have a minimum weight of 25 kilos charged at around GBP 4.50 per kilo. There must be a similar service from Eire. (I'd be interested to get the details if you find a suitable company.)

-


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> The courier services would be very expensive. You need to find a company that ships smaller packages as freight. This is also a cheaper option that paying for excess baggage, but you may have to wait a few weeks before it arrives.
> 
> From the UK I suggest a company All-Freight, Surrey Freight forwarding service who have a minimum weight of 25 kilos charged at around GBP 4.50 per kilo. There must be a similar service from Eire. (I'd be interested to get the details if you find a suitable company.)
> 
> -


Many thanks. I will check this website to see if they will serve the North of ireland as i could drive the Box up to there from Dublin.


----------



## leap2unknown (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey, really good advice here.

I am flying with Gulf Air next week, via Bahrain  (although wright allowance is 30kg and 6kg cabin).

I have tried to be as minimal as possible. Just found out that one of suitcases I was going to leave behind is alot lighter than one was going to take, but little smaller. Does anyone know if can check in two items, as long as combined weight does not exceed total weight allowance?

Also planning to take laptop bag and small cabin suitcase. That ok for carry on?

Cheers Daniel


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Two bags are two bags, even if they were empty you will pay full for the second one.


----------



## NYdesignandtech (Mar 14, 2011)

get your self some of these.... www.spacebag.com ..... it wont reduce the weight in your check in but you can def squeeze a lot more into your carry on..


----------



## jonathn3 (Aug 16, 2011)

*take little*

We moved to Asia and took as much as we could. Some personal items and some clothing for the seasons. Not bad but when we came home we now had 3 suitcases each plus my daughter visited and we had her take a spare with her. The out of pocket was huge. So take only the essentials and toss the rest. Here i dont know the cost on cloths or daily things so find out as much as possible. But if you dont need it save the room for later.


----------



## leap2unknown (Jul 28, 2011)

NYdesignandtech said:


> get your self some of these.... www.spacebag.com ..... it wont reduce the weight in your check in but you can def squeeze a lot more into your carry on..


I picked up some of those yesterday actually for storing stuff in UK, may have to use some in the suitcase now though!


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

Emirates use SkyCargo. They charge £220 for the first 30kg and £3.70 per kilo thereafter. Im moving in 11 days and have just made the calls and have found the excess baggage company to be the cheapest. around £200 for 40kg


----------



## leap2unknown (Jul 28, 2011)

Sunset said:


> Two bags are two bags, even if they were empty you will pay full for the second one.


Just had a check on the Gulf Air website under their FAQs, and it states: 

How many bags am I allowed to check-in?
Gulf Air works with the weight concept.Please check Baggage Allowances for full details. 

I'm safe!


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Best of Luck to you on your move- It is very difficult to get everything down to a few items- I had to take my 3 bed room 3 bath home in the USA and cut it down to 4 suitcases- I was only allotted 2 and ended up paying the extra baggage fee...


Best of Luck-


----------



## DanPM (Sep 6, 2011)

oh! said:


> 10% is all the allowance you will get...carry more stuff in your hands...I was able to get across almost double to what I was allowed this way...regreted this move at every step I had to take on my long walk to immigration at the Dubai airport but atleast I got my stuff over...my life packed in a suitcase and two handbags...
> 
> Prioritize stuff...what you need to take now, and what maybe in your next trip (you will be going home for vacations eventually), heavy stuff should be avoided at all costs...and do not hang on to the nostalgic stuff (my major fights with my wife were on this)... make small packets and leave them with someone who you know will be traveling over to dubai in the coming months...
> 
> ...


Where do you attest all these documents? In the UAE embassy?
Thanks.


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

I recently flew over from Glasgow with Emirates, who allow you to bring golf clubs FOC, maximum weight supposed to be 15kg, mine was about 5kg over but they didn't bother, also had 30kg in my suitcase.
So if you going to be 15kg over in any one trip maybe sports equipment would be a suggestion?


----------



## eire2uae (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry to drag up an old thread but just wondering if anyone has any other advice on what to bring and what to leave behind. I don't know who I'll be flying with yet so don't know my allowance but is there anything you wish you'd brought? Also, anyone teaching over there, is there any point bringing resources or do you just follow strictly what you're given?


----------



## jessop (May 9, 2012)

Hi eire2uae, I recently moved over here and had to pack my life into one suitcase, make sure you bring lots of light clothing which covers you up- it's hot hot getting hotter here! I don't know if you're male or female but you may also want to bring a couple of cover ups as it can be cold in some air conditioned places. Everywhere seems to have gyms and pools so you may also want to bring swim/ workout gear and beach wear too. If you plan on going to bars, clubs people do get quite dressed up so a couple of smarter outfits too. Try to leave heavy things such as toiletries and books behind, you can buy everything here. In terms of teaching resources I'm not 100% sure but I do know there are lots of expat teachers here so it may be that you can hook up with others and borrow/ share resources. Good luck, do let me know if I can be of any further help.


----------



## eire2uae (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for that Jessop. I'm female.  I was thinking I better start looking for some light long sleeve tops. I usually just wear short sleeve tops and jumpers. Have so much to sort out I don't even know where to begin really!!!


----------

